# position de travail avec un Ibook G3



## Normandie01 (24 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Ayant un Ibook G3 600, je souhaiterai savoir si le fait de poser un petit support de manière à maintenir l'Ibook légèrement incliné (de façon a faciliter le passage de l'air en dessous) peut poser problème.
Il me semble avoir lu quelque part que les Ibook (carte vidéo ou mère...?) n'appréciaient pas vraiment cela.
Je précise que l'Ibook n'est surélevé par l'arrière que de de 1,5 cm max grâce à 02 petites cales en bois. 

D'avance, merci pour vos avis et conseils.

Cordialement.
Jmarc


----------



## Invité (30 Janvier 2011)

Honnêtement, je ne vois pas d'inconvénients à surélever les portables, une meilleure dissipation de la chaleur est plutôt bénéfique en général.
J'ai utilisé cette bidouille bien sympa


----------



## Normandie01 (31 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
Effectivement, à priori non, mais c'est a cause de cette "rumeur" sur les G3 que je suis un peu méfiant.
En tout cas, merci pour le lien sur la "bidouille"...
C'est visiblement efficace et esthétique.
Bonne soirée.
Cordialement.
Jmarc


----------

